

Kid's internship cover letter goes viral - esharef
http://www.businessinsider.com/student-sends-great-cover-letter-for-internship-at-bank-and-its-now-going-viral-on-wall-street-2013-1

======
kirillzubovsky
I am not really sure why this kid is so proud that he can shine shoes and
fetch coffee. The whole set up of investment banking is disgusting. He guy is
basically saying he is willing to be a bitch for little to nothing.

------
sbhuiyan
Interns don't shine shoes, there's a shoe shiner guy who comes around and does
it.

